

Do US colleges have courses on the US financial crisis of 2007-2008? - larrywallace

I just saw the documentary &quot;Inside Job&quot; and was wondering if US colleges teach about how the financial crisis went down, especially Harvard where Larry Summers was President of Harvard?<p>from http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;AskReddit&#x2F;comments&#x2F;2qwlpe&#x2F;do_us_colleges_have_courses_on_the_us_financial&#x2F;
======
mcabral
Not sure about other colleges, but to my knowledge they don't have a specific
class on the financial crisis in the Economics Department at RIT.

That being said, a number of professors have touched on what went down
throughout a number of courses.

------
markbot
Maybe widen the scope of your question: What are the best sources for learning
more about the 2008 financial crisis?

------
chad_strategic
The banks wouldn't allow this type of education, we will be doomed to repeat!

------
nether
try asking on quora

